# Not a Father but i still got a gift



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

So my girlfriend came home with a new exo-terra 18x18x18 terrarium with the double front windows and the screen top. now she wants me to get her something to keep in it. snakes are out of the questions.(she hates snakes) any suggests on what would be nice in that for life. thanks a lot


----------



## FaT (Jun 14, 2007)

LoveSalesman said:


> So my girlfriend came home with a new exo-terra 18x18x18 terrarium with the double front windows and the screen top. now she wants me to get her something to keep in it. snakes are out of the questions.(she hates snakes) any suggests on what would be nice in that for life. thanks a lot


My wife got me Cherry Cheesecake.....Welp There Goes My Thighs....Lol


----------



## 383nova (May 1, 2007)

how bout a scorpion


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

do you like spiders?


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

i have a rose hair now im down with spiders i dont know if she will want another she thinks they r boring what type did you have in mind


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

get her some poison dart frogs. I might be FINALLY getting some on the 23rd


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

i didnt think of that hmm ill have to look into these tiny killers thank ya jayson


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

they come in a ton of colors, and will lay eggs which is cool. I think I'm getting cobalt tincs but there are tons of kinds. Only down side is you have to raise fruit flies, but they are flightless, and it means you dont have to pay to feed them. They lose there poison in captivity too, so thats a plus.

dendroboard.com is a good site with lots of info, and people who will ship them to you.


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

wow thanks for all the info and the link. and quite the prompt reply thanks again


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

LoveSalesman said:


> wow thanks for all the info and the link. and quite the prompt reply thanks again










be warned they can be addictive pets. I dont even own any yet, and I know I'm gonna have a bunch eventually. They have babies, then you can trade them for kinds you dont have yet.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

There are a variety of frogs that would live fine in there. Keep in mind that dart frogs and most others are display animals and aren't to be handled and played with.

If she's looking for something that she can take out and play with I would highly recommend a crested gecko. Or even a pair - male/female if you want babies, female/female if not. They're cute, super easy to care for and can be taken out and handled.

There are some other smaller geckos that could go in there as well but many of them would not be able to come out and be handled.

Considering the tank is 18" high I'd look into something that does in fact use that height.

I have the 24x18x24 and the 12x12x18. I am currently using the larger one with an arboreal snake and the smaller one I got as a part of a trade but am not currently using it. Both are nice tanks though and I like them.


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

nothing is set in stone yet. im gonna be doing a lot of research first when she finally decides what she wants. could two cresteds live in that cage? if so ill have to look into them i know there was a thread the other week on cresteds

thank you all


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

what kind of thing does she prefer?
to handle it or not?
inverts? arachnids? amphibs? reptiles? ...
any preference

pygmy chamelions would be pretty cool
they look like mini versions of chamelions but are like an inch or two so you could keep a group

edit:fixing crappy spelling


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

pic[attachment=148399

sorry cant figure out how to remaove one of the pics


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

hahaha that is so the neatest little thing i have seen in awhile


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ive heard that they arnt super active though

another thing you could get thats cheap is a couple anoles and tree frogs of something


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm still rooting for a crested gecko.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

go with a giant day gecko....really active and nice to look at...easy to take care of too


----------

